# Is my 79 SS Elcamino a real SS ?



## dirtrock310 (Apr 10, 2010)

I want to know if there are some kind of numbers I can look for , to check if my 79 Elco is a real SS ???????????????????????????????????????? :wow:


----------



## cCcTRIPLEcCc (Sep 12, 2007)

I dont know about numbers but I would look for some letters. The 2 you need to look for are.....wait for it......... SS. Should be on your grille


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cCcTRIPLEcCc_@Aug 26 2010, 09:07 PM~18416923
> *I dont know about numbers but I would look for some letters. The 2 you need to look for are.....wait for it.........  SS. Should be on your grille
> *


hahahaha


nope u have a regular boring elcamino like many other people,.,.its not an SS,.,.

you should donate the car,.,.or u could go to ur local auto parts store and buy

two SS stickers and slap it on ur back bumber,.,.then it will be an SS to u only,.,.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: just messin with u man,.

,.,.,


ok seroiuse answer now,.,.,.check out the paper work and run the vin through the dmv records,.,.,.


----------



## dirtrock310 (Apr 10, 2010)

wow :0 , Thanks for all your help ,now go back to where you came from.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

my cuzin has got a 79 elco and he looked up some number and found out his is an ss i'll c him later on taday and find out wut he actually did


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

in Australia they still make el caminos they never stopped


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

I want one. Hahaha


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joeycutlass_@Aug 30 2010, 11:00 AM~18441001
> *in Australia they still make el caminos they never stopped
> 
> 
> ...



what are these truck-cars called out there,.,.im sure they are not called el caminos,,.,.

is that a lion logo they got in the front,.?,.

they look pretty cool,.,.


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 2 2010, 05:44 PM~18472549
> *what are these truck-cars called out there,.,.im sure they are not called el caminos,,.,.
> 
> is that a lion logo they got in the front,.?,.
> ...


those are mullets not lions :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 2 2010, 03:44 PM~18472549
> *what are these truck-cars called out there,.,.im sure they are not called el caminos,,.,.
> 
> is that a lion logo they got in the front,.?,.
> ...


the technical term is Ute
those are Holden Maloos

theyre basically elcos Australia had Utes long before the US made the Elcamino their elcos date back to the mid 30s


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

the best ones r the oldschools :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Sep 2 2010, 05:15 PM~18473176
> *the best ones r the oldschools :biggrin:
> *


i agree


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

:thumbsup:   now thats tiggidie!


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

could u even picture one a them sumbitchez juiced? :0


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Sep 2 2010, 04:05 PM~18472697
> *those are mullets not lions :biggrin:
> *



hahahaha,.,.was not expecting that,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 2 2010, 04:43 PM~18472944
> *the technical term is Ute
> those are Holden Maloos
> 
> ...




thanks ,.nice to know bout em,.,.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtrock310_@Aug 26 2010, 08:01 PM~18416253
> *I want to know if there are some kind of numbers I can look for , to check if my 79 Elco is a real SS ????????????????????????????????????????    :wow:
> *


they made a SS elco in 79...but it was nothing special performance wise


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

SHOULD BE IN YOUR VIN NUMBERS, THEN google 79 elc SS..your welcome :420:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

chevy did not have ss models in 79 they quit making engines with horsepower in 75 or 76.then the ss came out in 82 which was the monte carlo and el camino ss with a 305 h.o.(high output) and sucked in horsepower


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

http://www.elcaminocentral.com/forums.php


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jdog78_@Sep 3 2010, 09:54 PM~18483298
> *chevy did not have ss models in 79 they quit making engines with horsepower in 75 or  76.then the ss came out in 82 which was the monte carlo and el camino ss with a 305 h.o.(high output) and sucked in horsepower
> *


lol, you call that a ss too :0 smog rules killed the ss in the 70s


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cCcTRIPLEcCc_@Aug 26 2010, 09:07 PM~18416923
> *I dont know about numbers but I would look for some letters. The 2 you need to look for are.....wait for it.........  SS. Should be on your grille
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

QUOTE(jdog78 @ Sep 3 2010, 09:54 PM) 
chevy did not have ss models in 79 they quit making engines with horsepower in 75 or 76.then the ss came out in 82 which was the monte carlo and el camino ss with a 305 h.o.(high output) and sucked in horsepower 
lol, you call that a ss too smog rules killed the ss in the 70s 

my brother has a 70 monte carlo ss 454 and it runs like hell.i have a 87 ss monte carlo and it runs good but u aint lying about that 305 ss it does a little something but not like that 70ss :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jdog78_@Sep 3 2010, 10:54 PM~18483298
> *chevy did not have ss models in 79 they quit making engines with horsepower in 75 or  76.then the ss came out in 82 which was the monte carlo and el camino ss with a 305 h.o.(high output) and sucked in horsepower
> *


That's what I was told


----------

